# Wireless connection keeps dropping. Plz HELP!?!



## willieo (May 12, 2009)

I have a belkin 54g router and a belkin wireless g desktop card on a hp desktop computer and my connection keeps dropping. The speed slowly decreases and drops out. I'm running Windows XP Sp3 with an AT&T dsl connection. I have, so far, updated driver for wireless card and firmware for router. I have a number of other devices (iPod, wii, Pocket PC, Laptop, etc.) all witch have no problems connecting and staying connected. Once connection drops, it sometimes reconnects on its on other times I have to disable and the enable adapter to reconnect. When I connect to my neighbors router, my connection stays connected but at very slow speeds. I've also tried moving the router and any other devices that may cause a connection interruption. If there are any settings that need to be change please let me know. I was told that there is a way to increase the power of network adapter from the factory settings of about 50% to 100% to get max range. I have yet to find this setting. This is driving me crazy!! Can someone please help!?!!!?!!


----------



## help4u (Jul 6, 2009)

Give the model number of the belkin products that u hav.
<>Wire the comp to the router
<>Open Router Setup Page
<>Change channel and SSID
<>Disable WPS(If ur router has that option)
<>Move to the wireless comp
<>Remove all preffered n/ws in ur comp
<>Try connecting again


----------



## help4u (Jul 6, 2009)

Change channel to either 1, 6 or 11(Sorry forgot to tell that before)


----------



## willieo (May 12, 2009)

I have a Belkin F5D7230-4 ver. 6002. and my wireless desktop card is a belkin F5D7000 ver. 7000. The default channel of the router was set to 11 and I have since changed it to 10, 9, 7, 6, and 1. There is an auto channel setting, I'm thinking will change when interference occurs, is what I have it set to now. The problem still persist. Not sure what WPS is to disable it. It may be listed in a different name. Can you give the name of WSP?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If in your enviroment it is possible, have you tried a direct connection to the router?


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

If your other devices are staying connected with no problem, and you can stay connected to your neighbor's, I'd venture to say that you have a weak wireless card. If it's one that came with your computer, it's no surprise.

The first thing I'd try is moving your machine to within a few feet of the router for an hour or two and seeing how your connection behaves. If it's the same, you can pick up a wireless USB adapter for around $20-30. I'd try that, and if it solves the problem, your current wireless card is either very weak, or simply defective.


----------



## willieo (May 12, 2009)

Yes I have tried a direct connection and it works fine. I have also read several other forums and complaints regarding belkin wireless card and router. My next step is replacing both hardware items to see if problem continues.


----------



## heyimjason (Jul 14, 2009)

I've never been impressed with Belkin products. But you should probably only have to replace the router OR the wireless adapter. If your wireless card is internal, I'd suggest trying a new router first. If it's external, then just take it out and try a different one - since your other devices can currently use the router.


----------

